# Delayed till the 14th



## jstakid (Sep 13, 2000)

This address seems to imply that the release will be on the 14th now. Follow this url and draw your own conclusion.
http://www.apple.com/euro/appleexpo/uk/information/sessions.html#thursday


----------



## JaredS (Sep 13, 2000)

> Thursday September 14
> 
> 10:30 am - 11:30 am - Business
> "Mac OS X"
> It's coming. The biggest and best version of the Mac OS ever. Mac OS X gives Mac users the graphical user interface for the new millenium. Discover the many exciting new features that make Mac OS X even more powerful, intuitive and a pleasure to use.



This has been at the last few trade shows. I would not worry about it


----------

